# getting closer.....



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

It has been awhile since I post a new tread or in this case updated pics. Some might agree that once the PJ and screen are up and running progress in the HT room slows down drastically, at least that has been my case. I wasn't sure where to post this treads as my HT is at the point to be call "almost done" :jump: :jiggy:, note I said almost because, I agreed that a HT (as many matters in life) is not a still/done project that you could easily said COMPLETED and move on and that's because adding more and more is almost inevitable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a great setup, I really like the curved drywall ceiling above the sofa with recessed lighting. The finnishing work around the screen is a nice touch as well.
Good Job:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow! Nice HT room. Well done!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice job...The theatre came up a treat..
The front wall looks great...How does it sound?


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've learned lots from all of you,..... sound wise I can't really give any info. no measurements have been yet obtained, to my untrained ear I like how it sounds, but I know I need lots of acoustical treatments because when using clapping to hear any echoe I do get a nasty pitch. I'll keep on updating pics as I slowly progress, but for now thanks to all and thanks to the many that have answer my questions:bigsmile:


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

and it might be a as simple as adding some absorption behind the couch, and on each side of it to ensure slap echoes are suppressed.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

.....thank you, and I just added some acoustical tiles on the back wall, I'll post some pics here and the rest on the gallery as the never ending HT will continue.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

forgot to upload pics.....:duh:


----------

